# New and need help



## Ladycoco (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm married for almost 2 yrs but been in a relationship with him for 4yrs. Our marriage has ups and downs. I'm here because I need help in terms of our extreme love and hate relationship. I saw this forum as I was doing a research on how other couples are coping up while I'm laying in my cheap hotel bed. I just moved out. I don't know.. I'm just a lost sheep. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Please give examples of the extremes you are talking about.


ETA:

You have another thread.
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...bands-mouth-now-cheap-hotel-i-had-move-o.html


You might want to ask a moderator to delete this one. Having two threads on the same topic won't be as effective.


----------

